# Dog Evolution



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The newest theory on Wolves morphing into the domestic Dog is one I like . . . proven or not. That's that some Wolves had less of a 'fear gene' than the rest of the pack. 

These would then be able to get closer to human encampments and get better access to food. Certainly early humans would have thrown scraps to wild animals that were hanging around but not really dangerous. We still do it!  lol

This group of Wolves flourished, and bred, and the 'fear gene' waned thru successive generations . . . creating the domestic Dog.

Anyway . . here's kind of a side story to that theory. Hypothesizing that this evolution may have had multiple origins. I could believe that! 

Wolf-to-dog transition had little to do with humans.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

When did they mix the sheep with the wolf-dog to create the poodle?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Ba-aa-aaa Ha Ha-aaa! I like that theory! ;D


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

This book might help:
When Did Wild Poodles Roam the Earth?

Seriously, great link. I love reading about things like this. Thanks!

--Q


----------

